# Tortoise Supply Auctions on Facebook



## TylerStewart (Aug 24, 2014)

We are going to start doing one day per week Facebook auctions on a sister page, Tortoise Supply Auctions. They will be posted throughout the day on Wednesday every few hours, and the bidding will close on them all at 9 PM Pacific time Wednesday nights (the rest of the week, we won't bother you). It will be a great opportunity to get tortoise-specific supplies at potentially a great price. See and like the page at https://www.facebook.com/TortoiseSupplyAuctions to be kept current on them! We will start this Wednesday!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 24, 2014)

No fair for all us non FB users 

Sounds fun though!


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 25, 2014)

You can just email me random bids on items I may or may not have on there LOL. 

Kidding aside, everyone should have a facebook account, just a basic one.... You can always make it private, block everyone but your family, or whoever. Lots of people don't use it because they feel like their privacy will be violated, but lots of people have zero access to their info unless they approve someone having access, etc. My wife went through and methodically blocked (most) of my ex girlfriends from seeing my account, so there's little risk anymore that I'll run off with one of them


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2014)

LOL she'd kick your butt anyway


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> No fair for all us non FB users
> 
> Sounds fun though!



I don't have one either Heather, but I go through my sons or husbands. Maybe a friend or family member can let you share theirs just for things like this.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 25, 2014)

True! 

I have a long list of things I can't wait to buy from Tyler. We start house hunting soon and then I'll need seeds...lots of seeds! And more Mazuri, and more herbal hay...lol


----------

